# African Mahogany



## eaglea1 (Sep 20, 2013)

How common is this stuff? Does anybody use this for example
like pen blanks or what else?


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2013)

I built my stairway out of ribbon African mahogany. Machines nice-stains and finishes nice.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 20, 2013)

Can look very similar to genuine (Honduran) mahogany, or very different, I find it varies widely. Doesn't have much in the way of figure except quartersawn, shows ribbon striping as Mike mentioned. Don't think it would be that cool for small turnings. Kinda boring for that, and coarse grained. It is available at about any lumber yard that supplies cabinet makers though, $5-6 a bf.


----------



## phinds (Sep 21, 2013)

It's an excellent wood to work with, although somewhat variable so you have to be careful what you're buying. The more grainy, slightly chocolate colored stuff is not so good. I'd recommend checking it out on my site, particularly the dulcimer case I made from it.

I agree that for small turnings, it's likely to be boring but for larger pieces it can be a very handsome wood.

EDIT: it's relatively available and inexpensive (for a quality wood)


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 21, 2013)

eaglea1 said:


> How common is this stuff? Does anybody use this for example
> like pen blanks or what else?



Kettle moraine hardwoods sells AM. Next time you are down this way stop in and check it out.


----------

